# wilson LOVE+wilson ?



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

OK I admit it--I am finally hooked on Wilson combat guns. I never thought I would buy one due to the cost. Finally bought a CQB .45 acp--loved it. A Spec-ops 9mm fell into my hands on my BD-- GREAT shooter--hit of the range lately--even my wife loves it and did not flinch at the price.

MY issue is that I live in a 10 round max state. The magazines that came with this gun were blocked to be legal. I want to buy more magazines but Wilson offers only 14 round KZ magazines. So I cannot even get them from the source. THey are very similar to Sig p 320 compact magazines BUT the wilsons have a longer neck area. S+W shield magazines are close in size and shape too

does anyone know if there are magazines available that would fit the Spec ops?


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

update-per WC rep--no other mags will fit--so I have t o buy these high cap mags(as defined by my pathetic state anyway) and get them blocke d to 10 rounds like the ones I have already


----------

